# Seiko Quartz



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Eric on the SCWF, has compiled an interesting list on Seiko analog quartz & hybrid chrono.

http://home.alltel.net/wb5apd/seiko_chronos.html


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really enjoyed that..Thanks for posting


----------

